# difference between test e 250 and test e 300



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

apart from the obvious that theres more per ml.

i mean is there any distinct advantages to either or which would you say is better?! is there a differnce as to when it should be administered. (reason im asking is theres a smaller boxer in the gym and someone has told him if he wants to beef up start using AAS. and hes told me he has these.....i'm not the most clued up person but i like the kid.)


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What lab(s) are they?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im using 300mg AM labs and loving it


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

No difference other than more mg per ml thats it


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

None. I used chemical solutions 300mg/ml and was awesome

Stuff. I saw it as I got more bang for my buck


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

if they are ugl then id say allowing for discrepencies and inaccuracies in dosing there is possibly no difference, then when you add in the possibility that one week you go over by .2 of a ml etc ..... i doubt there will be a discernable difference. If one is pharma and one is ugl then there would probs be a difference.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Nope, once a week will be fine for either.


Dont listen to Chilisi... Jab it once a year :tongue:

Oh and to answer your OP, the difference is 50


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> Im using 300mg AM labs and loving it


Yes am using this too and have seen good gains, diet went a miss a month in as had a stag do which I wasn't going to miss but other then that my strength has been through the roof plus it is my first cycle!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Patsy said:


> Dont listen to Chilisi... Jab it once a year :tongue:
> 
> Oh and to answer your OP, the difference is 50


oh and to answer you petal.....i did say to state the obvious that theres more test per ml

theres always one :thumbup1:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks guys btw


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

any fights coming up fella...bit off topic


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Patsy said:


> Dont listen to Chilisi... Jab it once a year :tongue:
> 
> Oh and to answer your OP, the difference is 50


Lol

FFS, test is test, if ones 250 or 300 and the same esther, and have what they claim to have then its just 50mg per ml difference. What else could possibly be different?


----------

